# mplayer kai ellhnikoi ypotitloi

## xamogelo

Προσπαθώ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό να δω ταινία στον υπολογιστή μου με το mplayer  αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω τους υπότιτλους. 

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταιει?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------

## manji_

Και εγώ το έψαχνα αυτό για καιρό. Αυτό που έκανα εγώ και βλέπω πλέον υπότιτλους, είναι το εξής. Βάζεις στο gmplayer, στο tab 'Subtitles & OSD" Encoding:Modern Greek, και από κάτω tick το unicode sutitles. Μετά στο tab Font, γράφεις απλά arial, και από κάτω επιλέγεις unicode. Εμένα νομίζω ότι έτσι μου δούλεψε. Είχα ένα πρόβλημα με την προβολή μετά των υποτίτλων, τρεμοπαίζανε και αφήνανε κάποιο ίχνος πάνω στην οθόνη. Αν στο κάνει αυτό, παίζε με τους βίντεο drivers, εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με το gl2. Ελπίζω τώρα να είσαι εντάξει.

----------

## xamogelo

Τελικά δεν λειτούργισε αυτός ο τρόπος στο pc μου.

thanks πάντως.

 *manji_ wrote:*   

> Και εγώ το έψαχνα αυτό για καιρό. Αυτό που έκανα εγώ και βλέπω πλέον υπότιτλους, είναι το εξής. Βάζεις στο gmplayer, στο tab 'Subtitles & OSD" Encoding:Modern Greek, και από κάτω tick το unicode sutitles. Μετά στο tab Font, γράφεις απλά arial, και από κάτω επιλέγεις unicode. Εμένα νομίζω ότι έτσι μου δούλεψε. Είχα ένα πρόβλημα με την προβολή μετά των υποτίτλων, τρεμοπαίζανε και αφήνανε κάποιο ίχνος πάνω στην οθόνη. Αν στο κάνει αυτό, παίζε με τους βίντεο drivers, εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με το gl2. Ελπίζω τώρα να είσαι εντάξει.

 

----------

## TemplarKnight

Για να έχεις ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σας user βάζεις τα εξής στο αρχείο ~/.mplayer/config :

```

fontconfig = yes

font="Arial Unicode MS"

subfont-text-scale=4

subcp=iso-8859-7

```

Νομίζω χρειάζεσαι το πακέτο media-fonts/corefonts για το font αυτό (μάλλον το χει by default μέσα).

Με αυτό τον τρόπο οι υπότιτλοι που είναι σε κωδικοποίηση iso-8859-7 παίζουν από κάθε front-end που κάνει χρήση του mplayer.   :Wink: 

----------

## region-g

Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι σωστές αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει full greek lang support στο σύστημα, δλδ από μόνες τους δεν παίζουν ....

Επίσης μπορείς να κοιτάξεις και το vlc, αλλά όπως και να 'χει το mplayer είναι καλύτερο !

----------

